# Crabcake recipe



## bowhunter81 (Aug 5, 2007)

Anyone have a good recipe for crabcakes? Have some lump meat left over, thought i'd try to make some on my own. Any suggestions?


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

my dad knows a good recipe. prob. the best crab cake u will ever have but i dunno i he wants me givin it out. i will get bak to u on it


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Depending on how much you have….this is for about a pound:

Add 
-beaten egg and/or tablespoon mayo (I usually don’t do the mayo)
-pinch or three old bay seasoning
-teaspoon baking powder
-only enough breadcrumbs (seasoned or plain) to hold it together

make into cakes, fry or bake, and call me when they’re done! :beer:


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

Dr. Bubba said:


> Depending on how much you have….this is for about a pound:
> 
> Add
> -beaten egg and/or tablespoon mayo (I usually don’t do the mayo)
> ...



i agree, simplest is best, i just change the old bay
to jo, and no breadcrunbs if it will hold


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i know some of you are purists & want crab & only crab, but to the recipe you have been given i like to add 1-2TB minced onion, 1-2TB minced green or red pepper, 1-2 tsp minced parsley, couple drops worchestershire sauce --- like the zing from these ingredients -- & i usually used crushed crackers (saltines or oyster crackers) if it need something to hold it together


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

mayo, old bay, white pepper, egg yolks, and a little dijon mustard. Fold in crab meat.

And fishinmama, please don't say that in MD, you might get hurt


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

mdram said:


> i agree, simplest is best, i just change the old bay
> to jo, and no breadcrunbs if it will hold


Ahhh, what he said.  

JO#1 instead of the Old Bay, a pinch of cayenne, a well mixed egg, a dab of finely chopped onion. Mix it up well, then GENTLY fold in the crab. Don't want to bust up the lumps if you can help it.

If I'm frying them, I'll dust the outside with some cracker crumbs and shredded parmesan first. Makes them crispy on the outside.

Man, this sux... talking crab cakes... making me hawngry... and I'm look at a ham sandwich for lunch.  
.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

BubbaBlue said:


> Man, this sux... talking crab cakes... making me hawngry... and I'm look at a ham sandwich for lunch.
> .


LOL! Me too!!! My stomach's grumblin right now...


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> mayo, old bay, white pepper, egg yolks, and a little dijon mustard. Fold in crab meat.
> 
> And fishinmama, please don't say that in MD, you might get hurt


Isn't there eggs in the mayo already? You need more?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Isn't there eggs in the mayo already? You need more?


Yup.


----------



## bowhunter81 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help, don't mean to be a dumb a$$, but is jo an abbreviation or a product?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

JO Spice Company.

http://www.jospices.com/

You'll never go back to Old Bay. 
.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

product www.jospices.com & guess i'd better retract my previous post for fear of retribution by the WBB --    

aww. bubba beat me to it!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

oldbay.com has a pretty good version I made some bout a month ago didnt have any crab so I used BLUES instead and they were awesome


----------

